# some like it rough



## The Bay Reaper (Aug 7, 2014)

Windy and choppy water made for a pretty good morning of fishing. 1 blue 2 cobia 1 jack crevalle 1 remora and 1 little Red


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

Nice.................!!!


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Great sounding catch and a good look'in pic! Thanks.


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

If that's little, when can you take me to catch a big red?!


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

Did you forget where the camera was or are you applying for a WEAR TV spot???


Nice fish 


..............................................


----------



## The Bay Reaper (Aug 7, 2014)

Do you think i have a shot at it?


----------



## boomyak (Mar 21, 2014)

Looks like white pt again? I can't believe how many and how many different fish you're pulling out of that spot consistently. I've had some good days there but never consistently with those big reds. Guessing the cobia were tiny like the last one? Makes me want to try for some big reds, but I want to try to get some more days in GoM before the fall winds truly kick in. Might hit that spot sat am and do GoM sun evening.


----------



## The Bay Reaper (Aug 7, 2014)

Their calling for rain from mid day Saturday thru Sunday unless its changed. Dont know if that comes with lightning or not.


----------



## The Bay Reaper (Aug 7, 2014)

We got on these guys last Saturday. This was one of the smallest ones. We had at least 100 of these guys schooling under our kayaks. Some of them were a good 4' long. They just would not feed. Finally we tricked a couple of them to bite. We were in about 20 foot of water and they were down at about 6 foot. And as for the cobia length 24" they seem to be getting bigger :thumbsup:


----------



## boomyak (Mar 21, 2014)

The Bay Reaper said:


> Their calling for rain from mid day Saturday thru Sunday unless its changed. Dont know if that comes with lightning or not.


Hoping I can watch the radar and maybe slip in during a lull, but those are some high percentages for the t-storms they're calling for... darnit. Oh, well. Might be a good weekend to smoke the pork butt my wife keeps bringing up. (Now watch me get struck by lightning going to check the smoker that's ten feet from my backdoor.)


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dern brother!!!! I'm missing out!!!


----------



## The Bay Reaper (Aug 7, 2014)

Well its about 4:10 better hit the water before the bad weather rolls in. See ya out there


----------



## boomyak (Mar 21, 2014)

The Bay Reaper said:


> Well its about 4:10 better hit the water before the bad weather rolls in. See ya out there


4:10?!?! Waaay to early for me. Haha, I think I got out there around 7. I put up a report. I saw two other kayakers out there, wasn't sure if that was you. Didn't want to paddle around asking strangers if they were the bay reaper! Whoever it was, looked like they hooked up with at least one big red.


----------



## The Bay Reaper (Aug 7, 2014)

I pick up a few that got past you


----------



## boomyak (Mar 21, 2014)

Nice! I saw you hauling one of those in. They were staying pretty grouped up around that area. We're they biting on gulp plastics?


----------



## The Bay Reaper (Aug 7, 2014)

Some dead shrimp i scooped up when i put in.....just threaded on a jig head and sent it to the bottom


----------

